# How Long to Get Your SS Retroactive Disability Check?



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

For anyone who's on Social Security Disability: how long did it take to get your retroactive check? I got a letter dated Oct. 11 telling me I would get my first monthly check Nov. 25, and it told me the amount. The letter said I would also be getting a check for retroactive pay, but it didn't say when. I finally called SS's 800 # and a man told me that check would also be coming on or about Nov. 25. I got the regular monthly check on Nov. 25, but not the retroactive check. :Bawling: I called back again and got a different person who told me it would "take a couple of months." I told her it had already been two months.  I called back a third time and a man said "just be patient." :shrug: If you are on SS Disability, how long did it take to get your retroactive check? Thank you in advance.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I guess I can't help you but what length of time are you saying is the retroactive period?
I signed up on Nov 24th for SS Disability and had my first check in the bank the 3rd week of Dec. So there was no retroactive check coming.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

I was on the Social Security Supplemental Income program and had retro pay coming, was divided into 3 payments 6 months apart, first payment came 3 months after I recieved my first monthly payment, then 2 more payments 6 months apart--but this was the supplemental program.


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

When DH got his it was about 3 months as well. And since it was auto-deposited it was a big surprise!!!!!! As it was a BIG check!! About passed out when I checked our balance!! LOL
Alice in virginia


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Arabian Knight, when did you become disabled? When did you first apply for Social Security Disability? When were you approved? 

Carolyn, I'm not on the Supplemental Income program. I'm on plain Social Security Disability.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

I didn't know if or how much difference in the programs-I didn't quite have enough quarters for Social Security Disability, it was a disability program-hope it comes through quickly for you


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

I got a three-year lump-sum payment about two weeks after I got the award letter. I got the letter the day after Thanksgiving 2008 and the money was in the bank by the 10th of December. I believe there were congessional inquiries on my case since I had written all my congress critters pointing out that if they were so anxious to bail people out, then maybe they should bail me out and the others like me that had been waiting several years for decisions on our SSDI cases. I got a favorable decision on the record (no hearing) and got the lump sum quickly.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

ELOCN said:


> Arabian Knight, when did you become disabled? When did you first apply for Social Security Disability? When were you approved?


 I said in my post. I Met at the SS Office on Nov. 24th after filling out the form on line and within one month I had the first SS Disability check in the bank.
Now I was just finishing off my 6 months of medical leave from work, and with that insurance coverage from work i was getting 85% of my gross pay. 
The SS Office told me they used that 6 months as my "waiting period". 
So I was never without a a paycheck or money at any time. I know many people have had to wait many months, sometimes even years before they get their SS Disability approved, but I was very lucky, and did get approved within one month.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Carolyn said:


> I was on the Social Security Supplemental Income program and had retro pay coming, was divided into 3 payments 6 months apart, first payment came 3 months after I recieved my first monthly payment, then 2 more payments 6 months apart--but this was the supplemental program.


What you said... this is what happened for the combo of SSD and SSI my son gets.


----------



## mellba (Oct 15, 2004)

In GA it took someone I know about 6 months. He got a letter in early December saying he was eligible for disability. Got his first regular check in January and got the retroactive check in June.


----------

